# World's first Content Addressable Memory stores data without using power



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

World's first Content Addressable Memory stores data without using power.



> *NEC Corporation and Tohoku University announced today the development of the world's first content addressable memory (CAM) that both maintains the same high operation speed and non-volatile operation as existing circuits when processing and storing data on a circuit while power is off.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

